# 24 hours of college hoops



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

I'm digging this stuff. I love college hoops season, its in the air folks! Currently watching Memphis and Miami going at it.

Can't wait for the St. Johns/St. Mary's game. Should be a good one.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Was waiting for this...Sloppy first game for both teams, but Memphis came out hot to start the 2nd half.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

4 point Miami lead with 4 mins left..

Been a FT shooting contest in the 2nd half, and Memphis has gotten virtually no offense besides FTs and 3 ball attempts..

Big fella Reggie Johnson (UM) was a load to handle for Memphis but is in foul trouble..


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

huge block by Will Coleman on Durand Scott..Memphis makes 2 FTs to go up 2, 68-66 with 56 seconds left..


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Game over. Memphis pulls it out 72-68. ugly game but a thriller none the less..Joe Jackson hit some big shots down the stretch for Memphis.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Not sure what to make of Memphis. Its still real early, but they don't look like they have an identity. What players are going to step up on that team?

Kinda weird to see Lavin back on the sidelines.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Damn! Dwayne Polee has some ups!


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

zagsfan20 said:


> Not sure what to make of Memphis. Its still real early, but they don't look like they have an identity. *What players are going to step up on that team?*
> 
> Kinda weird to see Lavin back on the sidelines.


My guess. Witherspoon and Joe Jackson. 


zagsfan20 said:


> Damn! Dwayne Polee has some ups!


Dude's definitely an athlete.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

:laugh: Lavi getting T'd up in his 1st game back, getting held back by Gene Kaedy. good stuff.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Rather Unique said:


> :laugh: Lavi getting T'd up in his 1st game back, getting held back by Gene Kaedy. good stuff.


I must of missed out on the news. I didn't realize Keady was one of his assistants.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Anybody watching Kansas State/Virginia Tech. This is defensive match up, both teams still rusty from the off season but it's getting more exciting down the stretch.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

I'm watching. K-State really doesn't impress me. I know its early, but they don't have the talent of a #3 team IMO.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Boring sched.....ESPNU actually has better games.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

zagsfan20 said:


> I'm watching. K-State really doesn't impress me. I know its early, but they don't have the talent of a #3 team IMO.


Yeah, I think they are ranked too high. That would mean they are better than last year and I'm not seeing it.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

This Deibler kid is unconscious. Him & Sullinger is tough to stop.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

What I learned today is Sullinger is really really good, might be the best player in the country and for all the talk about Barnes and Perry Jones, he is actually a candidate for the number 1 pick, at least in my mind. I can't see why he isn't the next Kevin Love/Blake Griffin.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Man, I wish Colorado/Georgia was on. Would love to watch that Alec Burks/Travis Leslie match up. I think out of returning players in the NCAA this year these 2 will end up the 2 best players (along with Trey Thompkins)


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

I thought Georgia would lose with Trey Thompkins being out, but Colorado is lucky they're still in this game. Georgia can't shoot FT's today.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

I'd like to watch Burks as well. He's one of the few really good players in college ball that I know nothing about. I think I caught 1 Colorado game last year and I didn't get a chance to see him play.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

If you guys want a treat, watch Steven Gray for my Zags play tonight against SD St. He's almost been a triple double in his first two games and is really lighting it up this year. A pleasure to watch.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

zagsfan20 said:


> If you guys want a treat, watch Steven Gray for my Zags play tonight against SD St. He's almost been a triple double in his first two games and is really lighting it up this year. A pleasure to watch.


Burks is a hell of a player, reminds me a little of Evan Turner. I don't know why Colorado is that bad, Higgins is a solid player too, I mean the rest of the team is crappy but they should still be better. 
I'm down to watch the Zags game especially since Kawhi Leonard will be playing. One of my favorite players as well.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Gerald Robinson really adds another element to Georgia's offense. Going to be fun to watch this team once Thompkins returns and is 100% healthy.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Sullinger better than Barnes? C'mon son.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

HB said:


> Sullinger better than Barnes? C'mon son.


A dominate PF/C over a dominate wing any day.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Maybe in college, but Barnes reminds me of Tmac. He's super skilled. His upside is much higher than Sullinger's.

Anyhoo, remarkable how Pitino gets his guys to buy into that frenetic style of defense. Always fun to watch.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Pitino looks like he has a good squad this year. Siva can be a pretty dynamic guard at times. 

Butler seems like one of those teams that's going to come together towards the end of the year. Khyle Marshall is a great addition.


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

Fab Melo is looking soooo bad in his first 3 games for Syracuse but on the other hand Baye Moussa Keita had been looking pretty good


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

HB said:


> Maybe in college, but Barnes reminds me of Tmac. He's super skilled. His upside is much higher than Sullinger's.


Sullinger is the truth. Haven't seen Barnes play yet, aside from the McD's game.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Just got through watching the games i was backed up on..

Turnovers really killed Florida, 10 more than OSU and led by you guessed it, Erving Walker with 7. The press also killed Florida tonight, Wasn't effective at all and OSU handled it surprisingly well. Bad offense/turnovers did us in right around the 10 minute mark. 

Jared Sullinger was great tonight both in 1on1 situations and running the floor. By years end, dude will command a double team. The rest of OSU just played smart ball, moved it continuously on offense for a good look, and shot lights out. Was surprised by how fluid they looked out there w/o ET. Much more balance.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Gonzaga's front-court got killed in the paint tonight by SDSU. Outrebounded by 7 i believe, giving up 18! offensive boards. Billy White got virtually w/e he wanted inside scoring 30, and Kahwi hit some clutch FTs (for a notoriously bad FT shooting team) down the stretch.

Steven Gray balled, and Elias Harris was nowhere to be found and then got hurt in the closing minutes..


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Yeah, its still early, but thats a damn good and veteran Aztec team. They did beast down low, Sacre played like a bitch. This is Gray's year, this is his team and he's really good talent. I have to say though, Aztecs made some shots that had no business going down, particularly DJ Gay. Circus style.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Billy White, wow... Elias Harris has been severly disappointing the first 3 games, Gray is picking up the slack but Harris has to give them something if they want to make a run.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

SheriffKilla said:


> Billy White, wow... Elias Harris has been severly disappointing the first 3 games, Gray is picking up the slack but Harris has to give them something if they want to make a run.


Harris had a shoulder injury and isn't up to hundred percent yet.


----------



## thatsnotgross (Dec 4, 2006)

Jim Boeheim said that his current team is overrated. Media is rating his team wayyy too high. I'm agreeing with him... I'm watching this team and this team doesn't have a no.1 scoring option. Kris Joseph is supposed to be the guy but he isn't doing anything. Fab Melo is really raw and Jardine/Triche point guard play are just above average.


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

thatsnotgross said:


> Jim Boeheim said that his current team is overrated. Media is rating his team wayyy too high. I'm agreeing with him... I'm watching this team and this team doesn't have a no.1 scoring option. Kris Joseph is supposed to be the guy but he isn't doing anything. Fab Melo is really raw and Jardine/Triche point guard play are just above average.


He is right Kris Joesph is falling apart because of the hype he got. Fab Melo is the rawest prospect ive ever seen at Syracuse...But i think your wrong about Scoop he is playing like one of the best PG in the NCAA 13 6 and 2spg. Of course i dont think he will keep the 6apg going for the whole season but i think he will become our go to scorer. Dion Waters is another guy i think will emerge as a go to scorer off the bench once he get more used to the college game. But at the moment i dont even think Syracuse is a top 25 team


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Man UNC's shooting this year is so good. Marshall finds guys excellently. Barnes makes it looks so easy out there, not sure how someone can say Sullinger is as good or better


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Wesley Johnson and Oniaku or w/e were really good players but this Syracuse is still top 25. I do like Joseph but he was way overhyped, people just expected with Johnson gone, Joseph will step in and take and make those shots, it's not that easy.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

That was a fun game against Texas last night.. was a big test.. I love this Illini team and dont really have any worries after that game..


----------

